# My cousin is the greatest



## kruizer (Dec 8, 2021)

He gave me about ten pounds of venison from a doe he harvested this fall and among it was a 1.5 lb tip roast. Seasoned with rosemary and garlic and into the sous vide at 130 for 24 hrs. Then into the fridge for another 24 hrs. Seasoned with Montreal steak and browned at 500 F and let to cool and sliced. I am glad I ent 24 hrs in the sous vide as it would have been tough as a tire boot otherwise. It is absolutely delicious and I am grateful to my cousin for his gift.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 8, 2021)

Very nice, looks delicious !


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 8, 2021)

looks delicious, nice gift from your cousin


----------



## normanaj (Dec 8, 2021)

Outstanding looking venison!


----------



## SmokinGame (Dec 8, 2021)

Yummy!! Giving me ideas for this weekend!


----------



## kruizer (Dec 8, 2021)

Yeah, this is a surprise to me as I have not had venison before. My lovely wife will not eat venison as she is afraid of chronic wasting disease. I understand her concern as is is generally a fatal illness but the Minnesota DNR is very careful to screen harvested deer for this condition. I will take all the venison my cousin is willing to part with as it is very tasty.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 8, 2021)

Looks delicious. Also the CDC says there have been zero cases of humans being infected with cwd. You'd need to eat the brain or spinal fluid to even have a chance and even then it's slim. They check for it here and we don't harvest sickly looking deer (which is good practice anyways). Love me some deer


----------



## negolien (Dec 8, 2021)

I have to say when I lived in Mississippi I 100% loved hunting deer. I tended to sit up in a stand or in a hide. Nothing like seeing the sun rise over some beautiful country just a hint of mist coming up off the ground.. Suddenly a buck breaks the brush on the far side of the clearing... Walking like a boss sniffing the air into the clearing and taking that perfect shot. I did NOT like cleaning em though /shiver.... disgusting but necessary lol.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 8, 2021)

It looks awesome. As Jake said the research says zero human cases to date.
There are things people can do when processing deer that can greatly reduce the risk. Things like wearing gloves while processing, cleaning knives properly things like that


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 8, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 8, 2021)

Congrats Jake some good eating there.


----------



## bertman (Dec 8, 2021)

My mouth is literally watering. That looks delicious!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 9, 2021)

Looks really good.  Love venison.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 9, 2021)

K, Your roast looks delicious!


----------

